# Terrible Bunker Shot



## cflwaves (May 20, 2006)

Golfing is one of those sports that everyone should get involved in. It is fun and it is not too strenuous. That makes it perfect for people of all ages from the very young to the very old. Not many other sports can boast the huge age range of people who play golf. If there is one thing they all have in common it is the want to improve their swing. Everyone wants to score that hole in one and they all want to improve their golf bunker shot too. It is only natural.

There are several ways that you can work to improve your bunker shots and most of them are pretty basic. You don’t need to grow another arm or buy some super expensive club to help you out, it is all about technique and learning from those who have been there before you. I was not a natural golfer. It took me a long time to get where I am today. For example I was one of those people, like so many others, who was always slicing the ball. No matter how hard I tried I only seemed to be getting worse, it was terrible. I practiced and I practiced and still I couldn’t seem to improve my swing. Then I got smart and asked someone for help and the funny thing is that the answers they gave me were easy and simple. In no time I has solved the problem and that was that. So I have to commend you for even getting to this article because not everyone is smart enough to be willing to look for help when they need it. Now that you are here you can learn something!

But I digress, one bunker can be very different from the next - heck, even the same bunker can be different from day to day. It is all about the weather conditions. If it has been cold and wet lately then you could find that the bunker is full of wet sand and soil and this will mean you have to take a different approach to your bunker shot. So always keep that in mind when it comes time to hit the golf ball. Look around you and feel the ground with your feet to see how squishy or soggy it happens to be and include this info in your shot.

In the case of the ideal bunker shot out of dry normal sand you want to have the clubface a little more open than usual. This will allow you to get a good shot in that will get you out of the sand. In the case of wet or shallow sand then you want to take a slightly different approach. Try having the club face a little more square in this instance and see how that works for you. It should make all of the difference. In wet and shallow sand it is also a good idea to have a little less violent of a backswing. By making this backswing shorter you will have more control over the ball and your ability to maneuver it out of the bunker.

Always remember that if you make the mistake of closing the face of the club you will end up digging into the sand instead of getting out of it. This will lead to a whole new set of problems, so keep it open and you will find your score improving drastically the next time that you play golf. Your golf bunker shot will go from being so-so to impeccable.


----------

